# Gingerys Lathe Drawings



## nev (Jun 26, 2011)

I believe there is some CAD Drawing (or simular)for Dave Gingerys Lathe available
Goggle wasn't me friend this time I cannot find them 
Anyone know where I can find them


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 27, 2011)

gingerly lathe plans are copy written buy the book $10 from Lindsay publications
http://www.lindsaybks.com/dgjp/djgbk/series/index.html
Tin


----------



## nev (Jun 27, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> buy the book $10 from Lindsay publications



Ive got the book 
Infact Ive got the complette series

Read the Question



			
				nev  said:
			
		

> CAD Drawings


----------



## Rayanth (Jun 27, 2011)

nev  said:
			
		

> Ive got the book
> Infact Ive got the complette series
> 
> Read the Question



If the CAD drawing were distributed by consent of the author, then the author should have a link to it. If it were distributed without consent of the author, it would be a copyright violation.

- Ryan


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jun 28, 2011)

There are no legal CAD drawings for Dave's wonderful projects. The book is well written, well illustrated, and easy to follow.  If you have the book, you should be good to go friend. I was halfway through the Ginery lathe when I lucked into my 7x12 mini-lathe.  I will get back to is soon and get it finished, just have to find the rest of my parts for it in the garage.

Regards,

   Will R.


----------

